# Dehydrated Tarantula



## Dani87GN (Oct 17, 2010)

So, I have a dehydrated tarantula here and I've done my research on how to help her thru this. (with fingers crossed) This morning I walked into seeing her upside down in her water bowl. Having recently shed my first instinct was to get her out of the water to prevent drowning. I have her in a critter keeper to keep a closer eye on her (currently in the "death curl"), wet paper towels as bedding, and using a baby jar lid to keep water in. Is there anything else that I could do to increase her chances of survival? She appears to be drinking and I see her fangs moving here and there. I placed her on the rim of the baby food lid for easy access to the water so she doesn't have to use much energy trying to reach it. I read about how tarantulas legs are like hydraulics. Sometimes it looks as if she is trying to stand but is obviously having trouble due to the dehydration. I have another tarantula which has not had any problems such as this. He regularly uses the water bowl that I provided to him. (I think he believes he is a dog - lol) 

My concern is with the water bowl that I included. Should it be slightly deeper than this? I originally had a small water bottle cap in there but it was hard for me to keep refilling it. The water drops in the picture are from me spilling out the excess water. I haven't misted her or anything like that. The only thing I've been doing is refilling the water bowl.

I attached two pictures of Mary Jane so you guys can check out my ICU. This is my first time having to do this so I wanted to run it by the pros. Please let me know if it needs improvement or if there is anything else I can do to help her survive. I took her in because her previous owner was no longer allowed to keep her. So, I really hope she'll be okay. 

Thanks in advance for your help!
Danielle


----------



## Dani87GN (Oct 17, 2010)

Hey guys! I know this is a common question with regards to the dehydration. I'm sorry for bringing it up. I read everything I could about it and how to hopefully rehydrate my tarantula. I just need a specific question answered about the baby food lid.  It's low enough for her and she's right at the rim of it. I figured she'll be okay because if she wants a drink she just has to lean down or use her legs to bring water up. I just want to know if she'll be okay with it and that she'll make it at least thru the night. I also read it may take a few days to rehydrate so I know it's a "wait and see" deal". Thanks!


----------



## Dani87GN (Oct 17, 2010)

Tried getting a video of her current behavior to see if you guys think she's drinking. I think she is but I wanted to double check. Sorry for all the questions, pics and video. Just trying to provide you with enough information to help me.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Y2OFDScnns

Thanks again!
Danielle


----------



## Chris_Skeleton (Oct 17, 2010)

Dani87GN said:


> So, I have a dehydrated tarantula here and I've done my research on how to help her thru this. (with fingers crossed) This morning I walked into seeing her upside down in her water bowl. Having recently shed my first instinct was to get her out of the water to prevent drowning.


So how did you figure it was dehydrated? Was it because it was in the water dish? Was it doing a death curl BEFORE you took it out of the water dish? The pictures aren't too clear, but it doesn't look dehydrated to me. The reason it was on its back was because it was trying to molt. Probably in the water dish to get moisture. Disturbing it while molting is bad and can stress it out and might be why its doing a death curl. And a tarantulas lungs are on the underside of its abdomen, so unless it was completely submerged, it wouldn't have drown.

Research molting.

Post some pictures of its enclosure. 

And good luck


----------



## Dani87GN (Oct 17, 2010)

Hey Chris! Thanks for the response. I didn't think she was molting because she just molted a few months ago. I didn't realize it could be possible for her to molt again so quickly. I honestly didn't get a good look at her when she was upside down in the water bowl this morning. I just got worried and my first instinct was to move her. I know it's absolutely not a good idea to move her since being upside down is an indication of the molting process. My gut just told me to react rather than just let her sit there. You are right though....I should have remembered the lungs were on the underside so being on her back in the water wasn't truly a threat since she wasn't fully submerged. I figured she was dehydrated based on her "symptoms" and my research. But I came on here for verification since you guys are the pros. 

What do you recommend that I do in the meantime? Should I continue to keep her in the ICU with how the pictures show? Or should I maybe provide her moisture via misting her? I don't usually do that with my tarantulas. But maybe she needs it? Like I said I'm here to ask you guys for help. I have never experienced this before, whatever it may be. 

Thanks again and thanks for being nice.


----------



## Dani87GN (Oct 18, 2010)

I'm just going to see what tomorrow brings. Whatever is going on I know that I'm doing what I can to help her. It's sad that I don't know exactly what is happening but I'm trying to think positively.


----------



## Chris_Skeleton (Oct 18, 2010)

I would keep it in the ICU and hope for the best. Don't directly mist the spider, that will stress it out. I really hope it pulls through. Keeping it in the ICU is about all you can do.

As for molting, how long ago was it? How big is your spider? What and how often do you feed it? And what temperature do you keep it?


----------



## Dani87GN (Oct 18, 2010)

Chris_Skeleton said:


> I would keep it in the ICU and hope for the best. Don't directly mist the spider, that will stress it out. I really hope it pulls through. Keeping it in the ICU is about all you can do.
> 
> As for molting, how long ago was it? How big is your spider? What and how often do you feed it? And what temperature do you keep it?


The molt was on 4/16/2010 - I know that because I wrote it down. Now that makes me think she could've been in a molt!! Oh man...I am feeling guilty. She isn't very large. I want to say approximately 5 inches from front leg to back. She's always been small since I got her from the previous owner. She only eats crickets and only a 2-3 per week. The temperature is currently mid 70's. I keep them in my computer room. I was planning to move them to a warmer part of the house before winter hits. But before I did that I was planning to buy habitats from tarantulacages.com. 

I'm totally bummed.


----------



## Dani87GN (Oct 18, 2010)

Almost forgot - the baby food lid, is that okay for her to drink from or should I change it to a small bottle cap? I guess at this point it doesn't matter. I think if she wants a drink badly enough she'll get it. She's still sitting at the rim of the lid. I figured it was best to keep her there rather than keeping her far away from the water bowl.

Anyway, thanks again for your help!


----------



## Chris_Skeleton (Oct 18, 2010)

Yeah it very well couldve been molting. I would get it something that it would not have to strain to take a drink from. Don't worry about it, every one makes mistakes. Just do what you can to help it pull through. Good luck


----------



## Redneck (Oct 18, 2010)

Dani87GN said:


> Almost forgot - the baby food lid, is that okay for her to drink from or should I change it to a small bottle cap? I guess at this point it doesn't matter. I think if she wants a drink badly enough she'll get it. She's still sitting at the rim of the lid. I figured it was best to keep her there rather than keeping her far away from the water bowl.
> 
> Anyway, thanks again for your help!


The baby food lid is fine.. But you might lift her rump up to make sure her mouth is actually in the water.. Best of luck!


----------



## Dani87GN (Oct 18, 2010)

Redneck said:


> The baby food lid is fine.. But you might lift her rump up to make sure her mouth is actually in the water.. Best of luck!


Thanks! That is exactly the answer I was looking for!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KevinFrancisco (Oct 18, 2010)

I really hope your T makes it. Cool name by the way.


----------



## Dani87GN (Oct 18, 2010)

KevinFrancisco said:


> I really hope your T makes it. Cool name by the way.


Thanks Kevin!! My other one is Peter Parker!


----------



## Stan Schultz (Oct 18, 2010)

Dani87GN said:


> The molt was on 4/16/2010 - I know that because I wrote it down. Now that makes me think she could've been in a molt!! ...


No. They only molt once a year at that size. If she molted in April it means that she's acclimated to the northern hemisphere and won't molt again till next spring if she survives.



Dani87GN said:


> ... She's always been small since I got her from the previous owner. ...


This explains her northern hemisphere acclimatization. The previous owner helped her through that.



Dani87GN said:


> ... She only eats crickets and only a 2-3 per week. ...


This is almost too much food for a rose. She could survive on almost half that and still be in great shape.



Dani87GN said:


> ... The temperature is currently mid 70's. ...


Temperature is a bogus issue with almost all tarantulas. They can adjust to, and thrive at a wider temperature range than we can. If you're comfortable, so is your tarantula.

Are you a newbie? If so, or even if you're just interested, read http://people.ucalgary.ca/~schultz/stansrant.html.

Also, have you read http://people.ucalgary.ca/~schultz/roses.html?

One of the most perilous times in a tarantula's life is the molting period. I suspect that they injure themselves internally and become so sick that they simply cannot heal. Maybe 1/3 of all captive tarantulas die either during a molt or soon after. There's little that you can do about it except give it the best care you can all the time.

If this one doesn't make it, don't give up. Go get yourself another and try again. They really are extremely fascinating creatures, and very hardy to boot. After having a few tarantulas as pets you'll never look at spiders the same way again!

Best of luck.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stan Schultz (Oct 18, 2010)

Redneck said:


> The baby food lid is fine.. But you might lift her rump up to make sure her mouth is actually in the water.. Best of luck!


I concur. Good call, Tom. Tarantulas (obviously!) aren't like us. For some strange reason we're built with our respiratory system entangled with our digestion system. We have trouble drinking and talking at the same time.

Not so for spiders in general and tarantulas in particular. While their digestive system opens at both ends with the "IN" port on the front, their respiratory system opens underneath, just a little behind their mid-section. So, they can both drink and breath at the same time without embarrassing themselves with a major coughing, spitting spell!

Get the "head end" into the water, keep the "tail end" high and dry.


----------



## Dani87GN (Oct 18, 2010)

Pikaia said:


> No. They only molt once a year at that size. If she molted in April it means that she's acclimated to the northern hemisphere and won't molt again till next spring if she survives.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you so much for this information! Don't worry, if MJ doesn't pull through (which I'm hoping she does) I totally won't give up. I still have a really hardy Rose that I've had for 3 years. He's awesome and my first one. Right now she is doing little push-ups as if she is trying to get back onto her feet. She also raised her abdomen a few times which I'm guessing might be a good sign. Yesterday I wasn't getting much response from her. Today seems a little bit better. But time will only tell. I'm hoping I'll see results by Wednesday. *sighs* Love my little 8 legged kids!!!


----------



## Dani87GN (Oct 18, 2010)

Oh, and I've noticed she might be moving around when the lights are turned off. Not talking like wondering the critter keeper. I mean I have a bottle cap to keep her "rear-end" up and it's moved twice. That leads me to believe she had to have moved. I hope to have good news for you guys in the next few days. The waiting part is horrible but at least I know I took good care of her and I'm here with her now.


----------



## Dani87GN (Oct 18, 2010)

Pikaia said:


> Are you a newbie? If so, or even if you're just interested, read http://people.ucalgary.ca/~schultz/stansrant.html.
> 
> Also, have you read http://people.ucalgary.ca/~schultz/roses.html?


Yep, I checked out these sites when I got Peter Parker (adopted him from PETCO). I figured he'd be better off with me. I did reference it recently and have it bookmarked for future reference. Thanks again!!


----------



## Dani87GN (Oct 19, 2010)

Whoa....MJ is kinda feisty right now. Legs are still curled but there's more activity right now then I've see since Sunday. Her fangs keep moving back and forth, she's doing her "push ups" for a few more seconds than she could yesterday (and barely did any Sunday). Maybe she will pull through!! *knocking on wood & crossing my fingers*


----------



## Vespula (Oct 20, 2010)

*Crosses Fingers* Good luck, MJ!


----------



## Bill S (Oct 20, 2010)

I found a small tarantula (_Aphonopelma chalcodes_) in a death curl on the floor of my bathroom.  Have no idea how it got there or how long it had been in the house but it was very close to the end.  Barely responsive and looking bad.  Nevertheless, I decided to try to save it.  I gave it drops of water at first, put it into an ICU, made sure it had wet tissue near its mouth a few times a day.  At one point I thought it had died, but fortunately I left it in place and soon saw it move a little.  After a few days it started moving a little more, but with very little strength.  It wouldn't (or couldn't) take live crickets, but I wanted to get some food in it.  I put very small amounts of moist cat food in front of it, and it did eat a little.  Eventually it pounced on its first live cricket.  And a week later it would attack crickets from across the Kritter Keeper I than had it in.  Today, more than a year later, it's doing quite well and has become a permanent part of my collection.

So.... I guess my message here is to keep trying and don't give up hope.  They work on a slower time scale than we do, so be patient and persistent.


----------



## Stan Schultz (Oct 20, 2010)

Bill S said:


> I found a small tarantula (_Aphonopelma chalcodes_) in a death curl on the floor of my bathroom. ...
> 
> So.... I guess my message here is to keep trying and don't give up hope.  They work on a slower time scale than we do, so be patient and persistent.


Right on! A tarantula isn't dead until it smells dead. Never give up!


----------



## Dani87GN (Oct 20, 2010)

Thanks guys! I really do appreciate the support. I love this forum!!

I was thinking of trying to give MJ a cricket just to see if she will eat it. If she doesn't then I'll give it to Peter Parke or the scorpion. They won't hesitate to eat it. lol

I never knew about trying cat food if she doesn't take the cricket. Thanks for the information. Any particular kind/brand? Just figured I'd double check before I bought it.


----------



## Dani87GN (Oct 20, 2010)

I forgot to mention that today is 3 days that she's been in the ICU. Hopefully I'll see a difference this coming Sunday.


----------



## Mamisha-X (Oct 21, 2010)

CAT FOOD?!?!?! :? I have never heard of that before! I mean I have fed my roaches cat food but I never heard of feeding it to a T!  it doesnt sound right to me, no offense to anyne but personaly I wouldnt try it. If you would like to try and feed her then squish the head of the cricket or pull its legs off so it wont put up a fight. I dont think she will eat it tho. you should focus more on the water and not so much the food.


----------



## Wachusaynoob (Oct 21, 2010)

> knew about trying cat food if she doesn't take the cricket. Thanks for the information. Any particular kind/brand? Just figured I'd double check before I bought it.



Or....You could Cut A Cricket in Half And Feed It That way Instead of risking a catfood with High Calcium or the likes!! Gutside dwon ofcourse, So Like a Cricket IV Drip or a milkshake.


----------



## Dani87GN (Oct 21, 2010)

I never heard of cat food either. Someone else responded with the information. I think she might be getting better but it's hard for me to tell. I am just trying to stay positive. I might try a cricket tomorrow. Thanks again!


----------



## Vespula (Oct 22, 2010)

I hope she continues to get better!


----------



## BatGirl (Oct 22, 2010)

*molt or hydration issue?*

First, I have seen mature tarantula's that had been molting every 12 to 18 months suddenly molt only a couple of months apart (typically due to some trauma, though), so I would not be quite so quick to dismiss the _'trying to molt but got interrupted by this giant'_ issue.

After raising the humidity (and forget the face in the water thing) I'd probably try to return her upside-down (but not in the water dish). Could be she's inside her old body and moving about this way is somewhat difficult (especially trying to flip back over...).

Just what I'd do...

My prayers are with her 

Oh, and good luck, kiddo!


----------



## Dani87GN (Nov 13, 2010)

It appears that MJ has not recovered and has moved on to another life. I checked her a little bit ago and she was not moving. She's moving her legs here and there if I disturb her. I am going to check on her again tomorrow to verify. 

I have a question though. I recently cleaned her house our and put new substrate in. When I placed her back in her tank she did not go anywhere. The only thing she did was back herself into a 1/2 coconut shell hide. Do you think I should still clean the tank out or do you think it would be safe to simply place another spider in there? I wasn't too sure because usually I always clean tanks if anything died in them. However, this one I wasn't too sure since it was already clean and she didn't move around at all. 

I was thinking of cleaning it but wanted a second opinion. Any feedback would be greatly appreciated, please. Thanks everyone!! - Danielle


----------



## Stan Schultz (Nov 14, 2010)

Dani87GN said:


> ... Do you think I should still clean the tank out or do you think it would be safe to simply place another spider in there? ...


None of us are sure at this point why your current tarantula is dying or dead, or whether the cause is a communicable disease or merely an accident while molting. So, yes. Clean it. For the small investment of time, effort, and money you could be saving the next tarantula's life.

I wouldn't use any heroic means of sanitizing or sterilizing the cage and all its furnishings though. Wash everything with warm to hot soapy water as though it were this afternoon's dishes. Rinse well to remove all traces of soap. Anything that's porous, that might absorb or soak up the soap water or harbor random disease organisms (e.g., substrate, wood or sandstone decorations, terra cotta flower pot) should probably not be used in the cage again.

Sorry about this disaster. Best of luck on your next little buddy.


----------



## Dani87GN (Nov 14, 2010)

I was actually coming on here to answer my own question that I was "going to clean it out". Thanks for your help, I really appreciate it! I know I have to be doing something right because my other tarantula is doing well (knock on wood). I guess sometimes things just happen. Thanks again!


----------



## briarpatch10 (Nov 14, 2010)

sad to hear. best of luck with your other t's


----------



## Bill S (Nov 14, 2010)

Mamisha-X said:


> CAT FOOD?!?!?! :? I have never heard of that before! I mean I have fed my roaches cat food but I never heard of feeding it to a T!  it doesnt sound right to me, no offense to anyne but personaly I wouldnt try it.


At the time, I had cat food available and no crickets on hand.  Actually, we've used cat food for a number of other arthropods, and with good success.  Cat food (the canned stuff) is for all practical purpposes, canned carrion.  It's perfect food for carrion beetles, phoretic mites that travel on carrion beetles, etc.  But if you think about it - dead crickets are just another form of carrion.  We've found other non-tarantula spiders snacking on leftover bits of cat food (left over from actual cats).  While I prefer using crickets, it's not because crickets contain better nutrition - but because they are probably more recognizeable as food.  Beyond that - meat is meat.  Cricket meat, chicken meat, whatever.  Spiders extract what they need from it and dump the rest.


----------



## mammajamma (Sep 19, 2016)

Just received a golden-knee tarantula .  It was given to me because they didn't know what to do with her. Terrible condition.  I believe it's dehydrated.  Her legs are all mangled and she had lost a leg at some point.  She is very weak and has trouble walking. I placed her on some moist coconut fiber and placed a hermit crab under tank heater on one half of the enclosure to increase humidity.  I may offer water tomorrow by placing her on her back and giving it by mouth,  maybe in a few days to not create more stress.  Any other ideas?  And do you feel that my ideas are adequate?


----------



## Venom1080 (Sep 19, 2016)

mammajamma said:


> Just received a golden-knee tarantula .  It was given to me because they didn't know what to do with her. Terrible condition.  I believe it's dehydrated.  Her legs are all mangled and she had lost a leg at some point.  She is very weak and has trouble walking. I placed her on some moist coconut fiber and placed a hermit crab under tank heater on one half of the enclosure to increase humidity.  I may offer water tomorrow by placing her on her back and giving it by mouth,  maybe in a few days to not create more stress.  Any other ideas?  And do you feel that my ideas are adequate?


take off the heat pad. flip it over and administer water through a syringe on the chelicerae. (the part beneath and around the fangs.) pics would help a ton in this situation. i wouldnt place it in a ICU because this is a arid dwelling species, it hates a humid enclosure. the damp sub is more than enough for humidity.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## SeattleBugWars (Oct 3, 2016)

I have a M. Balfouri I'm also having trouble with. After doing a lot of reading on premolt and dehydration symptoms, I put her in ICU but then just read your post.
She has turned onto her back since but I'm worried.
Should I take her out of ICU because she is a low humidity species, risking that the high humidity might harm her, or leave her and see if she molts??


----------



## Andrea82 (Oct 3, 2016)

@SeattleBugWars 
How long has she been on her back? If you suspect a molt, never touch or move them. Why did you choose an ICU?


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Oct 3, 2016)

SeattleBugWars said:


> I have a M. Balfouri I'm also having trouble with. After doing a lot of reading on premolt and dehydration symptoms, I put her in ICU but then just read your post.
> She has turned onto her back since but I'm worried.
> Should I take her out of ICU because she is a low humidity species, risking that the high humidity might harm her, or leave her and see if she molts??


I fail to realize why you put a next to molt (according by: "She has turned onto her back...) _M.balfouri_ into something like a ICU, when those Yemen T's are perfectly fine with a water dish only, when 'humidity' is concerned... just like I fail to realize why *only *thinking to move next to molt T's in general. Never move or touch a _Theraphosidae _prior, during, after that time lapse.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

